# How often do you let your rabbit outside?



## Stone_family3 (Jan 29, 2013)

As long as it's above 55 degrees out and not raining I take her outside for some fresh air.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 29, 2013)

I spend the winter in a Chicago condo, so taking Honey out here isn't really possible. When I'm at my summer, lake place I've had her out in a pen in very good weather. The first couple of times she was interested, but after that she wasn't.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont take her outside. Ill open her windows for fresh air. Im afraid shell get loose and run away or eat someting she shouldnt.


----------



## kaosu (Jan 29, 2013)

I try to take mine out as often as possible..I have a large round pen for him..but if im out he is let free to wander around..he just follows me around eats dandelions


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 29, 2013)

Margarita, bunnies should get sunlight it helps with their vitamins and without it can sometimes lead to tooth and bone problems.
My bunnies are out in their runs all the time unless it's under 0 degrees celcius and i have to lock them inside otherwise they just sit out in it! but i guess the cold doesn't bother them its the wind and rain that does.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine do not get out ever. I live in a second floor apt. The complex sprays the grass (and everything else) every couple of days. They do go in their cages for the trip out to my car every week.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, they only get out maybe a day or two the entire winter because, let's face it, Canadian winters are freaking cold and my rabbits are not going out in -20 or worse.

In the summer, however, we try to get them out for supervised play time in an x-pen or on a harness as often as we can.


----------



## majorv (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like there's a lot of varying opinion on whether rabbits need sunlight or not. Ours don't get direct sunlight, but they do get plenty of indirect light. Since they don't have any teeth or bone problems I guess that's good enough.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 30, 2013)

1357bunnylover said:


> Margarita, bunnies should get sunlight it helps with their vitamins and without it can sometimes lead to tooth and bone problems.
> My bunnies are out in their runs all the time unless it's under 0 degrees celcius and i have to lock them inside otherwise they just sit out in it! but i guess the cold doesn't bother them its the wind and rain that does.


 


She has windows in her room that get plenty of light and also sits on the windowsill. She gets her sun that way.


----------



## lagomorph (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine has access to his outdoor enclosure (80 sq ft) at all times. Plus he gets to free range with our chickens in a fenced in yard for at least a few hours a day, during spring, summer, and fall, while I do yard/garden work, or sit out there and work on my laptop. In winter, no one gets to free range much because I have to keep an eye on them, and I hate being out in the cold.

I don't think sunlight is an absolute necessity, but all animals love some freedom and exercise, and some interesting variety to an otherwise boring life in captivity.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 31, 2013)

My rabbits never go outside. I live on the edge of a salt water marsh. That means from April - September we have Mosquitos 24/7 and no-see-ums all day. The no-see-ums are a special kind of small hellish gnat that attacks like 100 at a time. They can find their way through my hair and bite my scalp! They are even small enough that if I am inside my house and near an open window they will come through the screens! Needless to say, in June, July, August the A/C is on 24/7 so the windows can be closed. When I garden in those months I wear a jacket with a hood and long pants so I can limit the amount of skin they get to.

I would never punish my rabbits by letting them out there to be eaten alive.anic:

I always wanted to live by the water so 9 years ago I moved down here. It was January and seemed so wonderful. Until they hatched that April....
Between the Mosquitos, no-see-ums, and black widows I'm selling this house because I love to be outside! Sheesh!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol that's terrible!

Franklin really likes to be outside. As long as I'm willing to sit out there he can go. I worry about hawks and have one that likes to sit on our clothes line from time to time.

Kai takes some coaxing and enjoys it but it's an all day process with him. He goes out maybe once a week

Shya is so small and much to quick I dont trust her outside unless she's on a leash and harness. She goes out maybe once a week but hasn't been since her eye injury.

Mostly just because they enjoy not because of any science I've read


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 2, 2013)

lagomorph said:


> I don't think sunlight is an absolute necessity, but all animals love some freedom and exercise, and some interesting variety to an otherwise boring life in captivity.



Mine get their freedom and exercise inside. They have free roam inside all day long. 

It's when I take them outside that they are limited to the size of the x-pen.

They are strictly inside from May thru October since temps are above 90F then. Sapphire I've had for one year and she has been outside maybe 3 times. I only let them out on the pool deck because I don't want them getting any nasties from the yard.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 2, 2013)

Ape337 said:


> Between the Mosquitos, no-see-ums, and black widows I'm selling this house because I love to be outside! Sheesh!



Oh, April! I know what you mean. We used to live in a neighboring state. The mosquitos were horrible all day long. I also love to be outside but you just can't go out there without being eaten alive.

My one son once counted 89 mosquito bites on his arms & legs -- ugh! :shock2:

Where we are in AZ, we are virtually mosquito free. It was such a wonderful adjustment to enjoy summer evenings around the pool with no thought of those mosquitos. :weee:


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 2, 2013)

We are in florida, not to many things to worry about here other than slightly warm summers. 
Marci has a harness and leash, i let her wander the yard on that untill she hops back up to the back door then we go inside.
Im always out there with her however! Stan does not have outside time yet untill he can get neuterd and gets a little more willing to come around momma and daddy=]


----------



## EMMIE (Feb 19, 2013)

I live in england so it doesnt get over 25*c so my bunnies are out in runs/ running free in the garden all day everyday and they love it. My Dutch x lionhead, Casper gets free run of the garden from 8.30 am till 5.30 pm even when its snowing and raining. He especially loves the snow haha. But he always has assess to his hutch for shelter.


----------



## Xiaohuihui (Mar 1, 2013)

Closest he comes is napping against the floor-to-ceiling windows in my fifth floor apartment. I've considered getting a harness and leash and taking him to a park, but people let their dogs off leashes even when it isn't allowed and I don't want him to get scared


----------



## Kizza (Mar 14, 2013)

My 2 boys get a couple of hours outside every day, then when it gets dark they hang inside in the living room.

I get home from work at around 4pm and where I live on the east coast of Australia, the weather is usually pretty good all year round. There are bouts of bad weather but it never usually lasts long.

I believe that like all animals, rabbits should get direct sunlight to help them produce vitamin D which helps them absorb calcium. It is the UVB rays from the sun that does this but it doesn't pass through glass.

Plus they love the outdoors, Rocky especially likes it on a cool day when it is sprinkling rain and he gets a bit wet. Weirdo lol


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2013)

Bandit's hutch is outdoors, so I suppose you could say he gets out a lot  Since I got him though, almost 3 weeks now, he's spent much of his daytime hours indoors simply because it's been too hot for him outside. However, I also like to set up his run on the lawn which I've done the past two days and hope to do more as it gets a bit cooler. I always shade most of it over but then leave patches of sunlight for him in case he wants to bask. His hutch is shaded, though it does get dappled sun at particular times of day.


----------



## Troller (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish I could. Eventually I hope to buy a house in a few years with a yard and I already warned my wife that we're going to have a rabbit friendly home. I live in an apartment right now that gets a lot of light, and I might get the gumption some day to take my buns to the nearby park overlooking the water, but since I'm in NYC and the park of course is next to an expressway I'm a little leery of the dogs and pollutants.


----------

